# Man Utd vs Man City - Sat, Sept. 10



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

So who's going to watch the much hyped up game of the EPL season this Saturday? Manchester United vs. Manchester City ... Jose Mourinho vs. Pepe Guardiola ... Zlatan, Pogba, Rashford (maybe)


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sea MunnKey said:


> So who's going to watch the much hyped up game of the EPL season this Saturday? Manchester United vs. Manchester City ... Jose Mourinho vs. Pepe Guardiola ... Zlatan, Pogba, Rashford (maybe)


lets go Man U


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> lets go Man U


Oh yeah ...


----------

